# LP Gas grill on porch / roof.



## wfd1366 (Feb 6, 2015)

In town we have a 3 story mix residential / commercial building with a vinyl / composite deck located on the roof.  Tenant has asked if he can put an LP gas grill on the roof patio.  Any help on this answer would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 6, 2015)

IS the building protected by a fire sprinkler system, especially the deck/patio overhang?


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 6, 2015)

IFC 2012.

308.1.4 Open-flame cooking devices.

 Charcoal burners and other open-flame cooking devices shall not be operated on combustible balconies or within 10 feet (3048 mm) of combustible construction.

Exceptions:1. One- and two-family dwellings.2. Where buildings, balconies and decks are protected by an automatic sprinkler system.3. LP-gas cooking devices having LP-gas container with a water capacity not greater than 21/2 pounds [nominal 1 pound (0.454 kg) LP-gas capacity].


----------



## mark handler (Feb 6, 2015)

wfd1366

Depends on where you Are? some local jurisdictions will not allow LP on combustible decks even when allowed by the IFC.

Some allow them but  require them to be listed for the intended use.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2015)

Can store it there


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 6, 2015)

Not unless meeting the protection criteria of the code for "open-flame cooking appliances"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 6, 2015)

Our Fire Department had one on the roof for years

Their answer was the roof is not a balcony

Remodel a few years back and they piped in natural gas for the grille and installed stone patio pavers or the roof membrane.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 7, 2015)

in my area while the gas grill may not be prohibited on the roof or balcony, transporting propane cylinder through the building is prohibited


----------



## Msradell (Feb 8, 2015)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> in my area while the gas grill may not be prohibited on the roof or balcony, transporting propane cylinder through the building is prohibited


Nothing a rope down the side of the building won't solve!  I would say that some good old redneck engineering but since you're in Massachusetts I guess it will have to be in the engineering!


----------



## JBI (Feb 9, 2015)

Code or no, my gas grill is on my brick patio several feet away from my wood deck. NYS has historically exempted owner-occupied single family from the prohibition, but I was cursed at birth with a lick of common sense. Not a whole lot, but enough to know the propane fired uninsulated steel oven belongs on something other than a wooden base.


----------

